# Happy Birthday Vlad



## pyro

so today is your birthday--happy birthday to you


----------



## Fangs

Don't get mad, Get Vlad!!!

Happy Happy Happy Birthday to my Master in the Mouse Air Force!!!!! Hope ya have a grrrrrreat one and that you get lots of prop goodies and that Black Cat doesn't make you cook! :devil:  hehehehehe


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Happy Birthday
eat cake,its the newst food group


----------



## ScareShack

Have a great one!


----------



## BuriedAlive

Birthday wishes, Vlad. Hope your props come alive and have a surprise party for you today.


----------



## bourno

Happy Birthday Vlad


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Ken, from one old man to another...and now I dance.










Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Vald!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You might not want to light the candles on you cake either!...?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have a wonderful birthday Ken!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror day Ken! 

Hope ya got some Donuts


----------



## Black Cat

Happy Birthday Hon.


----------



## playfx

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Spookineer

Happy Birthday Vlad! One more year till Geezerville...


----------



## Zombie-F

Happy birthday Ken!


----------



## NoahFentz

March Babies Unite!! Happy Birthday Vlad!!


----------



## Lilly

HBD Vladmeister..


----------



## slimy

Hope your Birthday is a good one.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Happy Birthday Vlad!! Don't start a fire with all those cake candles!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday Vlad


----------



## TheClovenBunny

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer

A very happy birthday Ken.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Happy Birthday Vlad!!!

Woooohooooo... finally caught one of these birthday things on the actual day!


----------



## Spooklights

Happy Birthday, Vlad! Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy Birthday Vlad!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Ken, best wishes for a very Happy Birthday!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day!*


----------



## trishaanne

Happy Birthday dear. Now you really are older than the rest of us!

BTW....I almost choked when I read Fangs post..."I hope Black Cat doesn't make you cook" Fangs, the only reason he knows where the kitchen is, is because it's the room that has that machine that makes the ice for his drink!!!

Hope ya have a great birthday! Love ya!


----------



## EMU

OMFG ITS VLADS BIRTHDAY!!! **Emu shuffles through his room looking for a card and present finds nothing! but a card that reads "to my favorite antique happy birthday*** haha JK and u beiing an antique, BUT HAPPY BIRHTDAY!!!


----------



## strange1

Happy Birthday Vlad.
Best wishes on this special day.


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Well boy howdy..another birthday! That cake must be weighted down pretty good now!

For some reason, it's not letting me display my picture card on here for you,so you'll have
to click the lousy link!

Http://members.aol.com/luv2digmypast/vladbday.jpg


----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy Birthday Vladimir!


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## Vlad

Thank you very much everyone. I got underwear..............


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Happy belated Vlad


----------



## scareme

*Yeah!*



Vlad said:


> Thank you very much everyone. I got underwear..............


Yeah!!! You finally get to change that pair.


----------



## Hellrazor

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Death's Door

Have a great birthday Vlad!!!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Happy Belated Wishwes to you.

Hopefully you had fun.


----------



## AzKittie74

Hope you had a great birthday


----------



## Vlad

Thanks gang, you know how much I appreciate all the good wishes!


----------



## Ghoulbug

Happy belated birthday vlad...underwear??? you gonna model them for us?


----------

